# hello fellow tt drivers



## peckrat

just thought id say to every1 and im so glad i finally got round to buyin my tt. ive been looking for years then last month i finally did it!

i thought i did well to find a x reg with 23k on the clock owned by the same man for years andalways been serviced by audi!

ill post sum pix as soon as ive given it a gd wash lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  
Sounds like a good find at that age even with that milage I would check the cam belt/water pump etc have been changes if not get them changed ASAP just to be on the safe side 
Also take a look here well worth joining  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## peckrat

thanks to ppl like yourself it was one of the things i checked before bought it so cheers for that

what i am after is tho is a gd independant in either derbys notts or leics if any one knows of a gd one


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the madhouse :wink:


----------

